# HALO - Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog - C.A.K. - UK



## Celtic Alapaha Kennels

This is Halo one of our new alapaha blue-blood bulldogs, she is 12 weeks old and loves to eat raw meat and bone.


----------



## petforum

Hi

Those are great photos, Halo is very cute. 

Mark


----------



## Yorkshire mum

He looks just like his dad!!!!?????


----------



## Dingle

more great pic's of Alapaha's


----------



## hobo99

What a gorgeous pup Halo is ,  ,she will be a stunner when she is grown up .:001_smile:


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Celtic Alapaha Kennels said:


> This is Halo one of our new alapaha blue-blood bulldogs, she is 12 weeks old and loves to eat raw meat and bone.


Smashing looking dog !

I am researching into an American Bulldog for myself, and arent alapaha blue-blood bulldogs very simular ? just wonderd what you thought was the main differences between the two breeds, as they are know as different breed arent they ?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## W.S Alapahas

Captain.Charisma said:


> Smashing looking dog!
> 
> I am researching into an American Bulldog for myself, and arent alapaha blue-blood bulldogs very simular ? just wonderd what you thought was the main differences between the two breeds, as they are know as different breed arent they ?


Hey Captain.Charisma.
Have you owned a bull breed before? yes they are different breeds. Dogs then known as "old mountain bulldogs", "Pit Bulldogs" & "Old Southern Whites" were used in both the pre registration Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog and pre registration American Bulldog. They then took two, very different paths to get where they are now. But this is why some have referred to the two breeds as "kissing cousins".
"In short, the Alapaha is smaller than an American Bulldog. The overall differences are genetic and involve the true lineage of the breeds. 
Many differences in the development of the two breeds exist and for those who've had the opportunity to own them both, the difference is mostly in protectiveness and intelligence. The Alapaha is sharper and more consistent without a doubt."

John/WKA
Whyte Kennel Alapahas

This is a pic of WKA's BIG RED. He is 12 months weighs 90lbs LEAN and stand's 19.5" high a perfect example of an Alapaha.










This is CRK's JUNKYARD BULLY (RIP), he is possibly the closest your going to get the original stock. You'll see dogs in this dogs pedigree show up in some of best pre registration/early Am bulldogs.










here's a 3 gen pedigree of CRK's JUNKYARD BULLY (I have 2 of his daughters in quarantine they are available.)


----------



## nessielou

Celtic Alapaha Kennels said:


> This is Halo one of our new alapaha blue-blood bulldogs, she is 12 weeks old and loves to eat raw meat and bone.


Beautiful pics


----------



## plumo72

Awwww great pics  x


----------



## Captain.Charisma

W.S Alapahas said:


> Hey Captain.Charisma.
> Have you owned a bull breed before? yes they are different breeds. Dogs then known as "old mountain bulldogs", "Pit Bulldogs" & "Old Southern Whites" were used in both the pre registration Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog and pre registration American Bulldog. They then took two, very different paths to get where they are now. But this is why some have referred to the two breeds as "kissing cousins".
> "In short, the Alapaha is smaller than an American Bulldog. The overall differences are genetic and involve the true lineage of the breeds.
> Many differences in the development of the two breeds exist and for those who've had the opportunity to own them both, the difference is mostly in protectiveness and intelligence. The Alapaha is sharper and more consistent without a doubt."
> 
> John/WKA
> Whyte Kennel Alapahas
> 
> This is a pic of WKA's BIG RED. He is 12 months weighs 90lbs LEAN and stand's 19.5" high a perfect example of an Alapaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is CRK's JUNKYARD BULLY (RIP), he is possibly the closest your going to get the original stock. You'll see dogs in this dogs pedigree show up in some of best pre registration/early Am bulldogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 3 gen pedigree of CRK's JUNKYARD BULLY (I have 2 of his daughters in quarantine they are available.)


Heyy thanks for the reply, i havent owend any bully breed before, i must admit. Dont Am Bullys normally weigh around 90 pounds ? , so if the Alapaha's are suppost to be smaller than they arent that much smaller are they ? and do agree with the qoute they are supeior in protectiveness and intelligence ?

I mean from my research in the two breeds both the Alapaha and the American Bullys have very simualr characterics and physical traits. Hence i dont see much difference between the dogs, apart from there history.


----------



## PatriciaTierney

i seen theses pix and was like wow tht looks just like my dog when she was a pup i was told my pup was a pitbull but she looks nothing like a pit so now i'm wondering if she is in deed a alapaha blue blood bulldog


----------



## PatriciaTierney

I seen these pics and thought wow that's my dog I was told my dog was a pitbull but now I am wondering about that she looks just like the puppy in these pics could you tell me if she is a alapaha blue blood bull dog


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

PatriciaTierney said:


> I seen these pics and thought wow that's my dog I was told my dog was a pitbull but now I am wondering about that she looks just like the puppy in these pics could you tell me if she is a alapaha blue blood bull dog


This thread is from 2009. 
I do think I`d be a bit worried that they look a bit `type` personally.


----------



## W.S Alapahas

many bull breeds look similar as pups. I would assume your puppy isn't an alapaha. that said don't worry about pit type. s/he looks like a Stafford. lots of scare mongering around Staffords/pitbulls. be a responsible owner and you'll be fine.


----------

